# Reserve units in Ottawa Ontario



## Erroki (15 Mar 2005)

I was contemplating joining the reserves, so I took a look on the official website. Unfortunately when I tried to get a list of the units by location it would only break them down as far as provinces.

 I am in Ottawa, and was wondering if any of you could give me a list, or point me to one that details the reserve units in Ottawa. Army, Navy and Air Force and possible what each of them is (ie: Medical, Artillery..). 

   I'd much appreciate any help. 

          Thanks.


----------



## vangemeren (15 Mar 2005)

The Canadian Forces recruiting centre will be able to answer all your questions. I've done some work by finding where it is.
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/contactus/index_e.aspx?id=on2&idloca=21
Ottawa has a lot of variety in what you can choose from. This website has an excellent FAQ here
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Good luck in your endeavours

Jack.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2005)

The Recruiting Centre is on Slater Street, just off of Elgin, right behind the Lord Elgin Hotel.  You can't miss the signs.


----------



## Erroki (15 Mar 2005)

Thanks, that site had alot of good information. Read up on all the different occupations, I think the two that i'll be intrested in are the Armored or Military Police. I'll head downtown when I get a chance, if i rember slater is the one the OC runs on so it should be an easy trip. 

  THanks.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2005)

You will have to join the Regiment du Hull if you want to go Armour in Ottawa.


----------



## Bomber (15 Mar 2005)

Orderly room for 30th Field Artillery Regiment is 995-5528.  Give them a call or drop in tomorrow night for a parade night, 7-10.


----------



## Erroki (15 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You will have to join the Regiment du Hull if you want to go Armour in Ottawa.



 Are they English/French or just French? 



> Orderly room for 30th Field Artillery Regiment is 995-5528.  Give them a call or drop in tomorrow night for a parade night, 7-10.



  My freind was in the cadet there, Dows Lake (spelling?) is where it is no? Is the Artillery similar to the Armored. The reason i was intrested in the Armored was the "recee" I think it was called. But the guys in the jeeps who go out and look for stuff or patroll. Somthing like that, tanks or what ever armored canada has would be intresting too.


----------



## BKells (15 Mar 2005)

Infantry - Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa. Parade at Cartier Square Drill Hall next to City Hall in the heart of downtown.
Infantry - Governor General's Foot Guards. Parade at same location on different night.
Artillery - 30th Field Regiment. Parade at HMCS Carleton Compound next to Dow's Lake.
CSS - 28 Service Battalion parades at Walkey Road if I'm correct.. never been there.
Engineers - 3 Field Engineer Squadron parades at Walkey Road.
2 Intelligence Platoon is in Ottawa, no idea where.
25 Med Coy is in Ottawa, I think at NDHQ.
762 Comms Squadron is in Ottawa. (it may be 763)
Navy - HMCS Carleton. Parade at Dow's Lake.


This may be biased advice, but join the Camerons. We're expanding by 1 full company so we need 90 recruits.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (15 Mar 2005)

> Are they English/French or just French?



Technicially both, but its more French than English..


----------



## condor888000 (15 Mar 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> 25 Med Coy is in Ottawa, I think at NDHQ.



I'm pretty sure it's 28 Med Coy. I also think they're located at National Defence Medical Centre on Alta Vista. My sqn's affiliated with them....


----------



## Erroki (15 Mar 2005)

Cool, thanks for the list. I'm not really into joining the Infintry though. 

    I'm just going to guess, but i'm assuming that the MP's are evey where. Not only specific citys. Though i'm not sure if you can join reserve MP or if you need to be a civy police officer or not. THings i can ask the recuiter.


----------



## Erroki (15 Mar 2005)

Intelligere said:
			
		

> I think you will find, Erroki, that in most cases reserve MP's are in the same centres as have service battalions.   They may have separated, but in most cases MP coys/pls would previously have been part of a Svc Bn.   No, you do not have to be a civ police officer to join as an MP.



  Intresting. So are Service batallions like supply and things like that? Would that mean that reserve MP's work in a more "service" role rather then as a police force?


----------



## jerrythunder (15 Mar 2005)

hey Erroki,
i think that you should join the reserves its a great way to get into shape and make some good money doing some cool stuff! im joining the reserve unit this september. hehe i would be joining this summer but they said that i wont have the credits in time! oh well! but anyhow, the reserves gives u the flexibility that the regulars doesnt and it still gives u the same basic training and equipment( and some of that equipment is pretty sweet! i.e. nightvision!!!!)


----------

